

Minus for iPhone Released - mindotus
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minus/id425091149?mt=8

======
mindotus
We have lot more work to do, please help send us some feedback! :) Cheers!

------
mikeesmith
Nice app! Fast and easy upload. Thank you!

